
Ask HN: Has TeamViewer has been compromised? - joenathan
www.teamviewer.com is down and there are wide spread reports [1] of unauthorized access to machines running TeamViewer.<p>[1]http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.inquisitr.com&#x2F;3156809&#x2F;teamviewer-accounts-hacked-thousands-of-customers-vulnerable&#x2F;
======
64bitbrain
My co-worker told me that, he saw someone remotely controlling his home PC.
The attacker opens browser and tried installing WebBrowserPassView. He said he
saw paypal.com opened and soon he disconnected the network cable and shut down
his router. I asked him if there were any port forwarding on his router and
any remote access services running. All I remember him mentioning running TV
on his computer.

